# ND hunt trials



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Dose any one know of any hunt trials being held this spring in the North Dakota area?


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

North Dakota Retriever Club Fall HT 2 AKC Hunting Test Glyndon, MN 09/07/2008

North Dakota Retriever Club Fall HT 1 AKC Hunting Test Glyndon, MN 09/06/2008

North Dakota Retriever Club 2008 Fall Field Trial AKC Field Trial Glyndon, MN 08/22/2008

Minot Retriever Club 2008 Fall Field Trial AKC Field Trial Burlington, ND 08/08/2008

North Dakota Retriever Club 2008 Hunt Test/O/H Q AKC Hunting Test Glyndon, MN 07/12/2008

Minot Retriever Club 2008 Hunt Test AKC Hunting Test Burlington , ND 07/04/2008

North Dakota Retriever Club 2008 Spring Field Trial AKC Field Trial Glyndon, MN 06/06/2008

North Dakota Sporting Spaniel Club Spring Cocker Spaniel Field Trial AKC Field Trial Menoken, ND 04/26/2008

North Dakota Sporting Spaniel Club Spring Cocker Spaniel Field Trial AKC Field Trial Menoken, ND 04/25/2008

You can keep yourself up to date at www.entryexpress.net


----------



## G.Setter (Apr 2, 2008)

NSTRA (National Shoot to Retrieve Assoc.) --Pointing breeds only--
Fun shoot in Oakes ND April 19th

NSTRA two day field trial in Oaks ND April 26 and 27th for more info or events see NSTRA website.


----------

